# Scott's Ride 5/8/10 - Hebron, CT



## o3jeff (May 9, 2010)

By the time the ride started the skies were clearing and shortly after the sun came out and got pretty humid out there. Trais were in good shape(they didn't seem to get a lot of rain). Good showing of support for Scott, probably 40-50 riders of all skill levels.

Place is pretty cool, lots of technical tight single track/man made stunts/drops/rocky rollers/sketchy bridges and it seemed we were always going up hill without the reward of a big down hill. You really need to know trails(or need keep up with someone who does) if you want to carry speed since you come up blind on a lot of stuff and you don't know if it is just a 1 foot roller or a 3 foot drop and the p-paths aren't that great(and don't seem to be ridden much).

Post ride party was really fun, lots of good food, beer, guys and a dog...... Cameras and video were prohibited.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2010)

Jeff summed it up pretty well, especially the part about the climbing. We all did the intermediate lenght ride and it was pretty techy. I wouldn't mind going back and exploring a bit. There was one really cool man made wooden roller coaster that was pretty sweet. It ended with a teeter totter, first time I ever hit one. I was really impressed with Paul and Mondeo, both rode some pretty long, high and narrow bridges as well as the roller coaster.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2010)

Here are a couple pics I took:

The start:






MrEvil:





Teeter Totter:





Post ride: Paul, Jeff, Mondeo, Marc, and Mr Evil


----------



## severine (May 9, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a nice ride, despite the rough weather start to the day!


----------



## Marc (May 9, 2010)

Thanks again for the hospitality Paul.  Beautiful house, good times.  Good riding with everyone.


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2010)

Great time, both the ride and post ride. And boy, did my ass take a beating.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And boy, did my ass take a beating.



I told you to run if they took out a comferter.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I told you to run if they took out a comferter.



It was freezing out and he refused any offer of a comforter. Maybe he tested out the invisible fence after I left ... ?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I told you to run if they took out a comferter.



BTW we've tagged you as Randi on fb.


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2010)

Here is another one from FB that we were tagged in and what appears to be Marc motorboating his arm.






[/IMG]


----------



## severine (May 9, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Great time, both the ride and post ride. And boy, did my ass take a beating.


Was there sausage at the after party for this sausage fest? :lol:

I don't think I could have handled all that testosterone yesterday... Still, nice cause and nice showing from AZ for it. Thanks, again, Paul for bringing this to everyone's attention!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Was there sausage at the after party for this sausage fest? :lol:



There were brats. Pauls wife evened us all out.



severine said:


> I don't think I could have handled all that testosterone yesterday...



There was this girl riding with us. She was killing it. We later found out it was only her 4th time out ever. That made us feel really good. :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> There were brats. Pauls wife evened us all out.
> 
> 
> 
> There was this girl riding with us. She was killing it. We later found out it was only her 4th time out ever. That made us feel really good. :smash:



that was only her 4th time out....seriously? She must be a roady. Regardless she was fearless and rode or tried to ride lots of stuff some of the guys walked.


----------



## Paul (May 11, 2010)

The only things I can add to this really are just a big huge THANKS to Jens, Marc, Jeff, Mike, and Tim for coming out despite the really sketchy weather and participating in this ride. Also to anyone who made a donation whether (no pun intended) they made the ride or not.

Grayville is a pretty cool area, definitely worth more exploration when it's dry. I'd really like to get back to some of those stunts. Looks like I may be able to get my hands on a FS from my friend Keith (who was at the house later) Want to hit that long, weird roller before the teeter.

The Apres was a lot of fun as well. Sorry you couldn't stick around Tim, Ate sausage and drank beer and Marc regailed us with stories involving animals.

And, Props to my wife and daughter for putting-up with the testes-fest.

Time to start planning the next one. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2010)

Paul said:


> The only things I can add to this really are just a big huge THANKS to Jens, Marc, Jeff, Mike, and Tim for coming out despite the really sketchy weather and participating in this ride. Also to anyone who made a donation whether (no pun intended) they made the ride or not.
> 
> Grayville is a pretty cool area, definitely worth more exploration when it's dry. I'd really like to get back to some of those stunts. Looks like I may be able to get my hands on a FS from my friend Keith (who was at the house later) Want to hit that long, weird roller before the teeter.
> 
> ...




It was my pleasure. Anytime I can get out and climb 8 million feet on a bike in humid nasty weather im there! Somehow with all that climbing we only somehow managed like 100 feet of downhill........damn worm holes

It was fun, and that place was pretty cool! I would love to get back there and session some of those stunts and rock features minus the 8 million feet of climbing. I bet if we rode that loop backwards it would be an endless DH with almost no climbing........or do those worm holes not work like that?

Do yourself a favor and get your hands on that FS, you will love it!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2010)

Paul said:


> And, Props to my wife and daughter for putting-up with the testes-fest.



I now know all the cool places to go in Disney land.


----------



## Paul (May 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I now know all the cool places to go in Disney land.



Oh...yeah.... sorry 'bout that. Just ask Tim and Randi what it's like being stuck on the Red Chair at Magic with her...


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2010)

I think the last sausage I ate actually settled the bratwurst I ate before it.

Jens, you want to enlighten us on how all that works?  If anyone would know, an Estonian would.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2010)

Marc said:


> I think the last sausage I ate actually settled the bratwurst I ate before it.
> 
> Jens, you want to enlighten us on how all that works?  If anyone would know, an Estonian would.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2010)

Paul said:


> Oh...yeah.... sorry 'bout that. Just ask Tim and Randi what it's like being stuck on the Red Chair at Magic with her...



I didn't mind she's a cute kid. (don't take that the wrong way you pervs!)



Marc said:


> I think the last sausage I ate actually settled the bratwurst I ate before it.
> 
> Jens, you want to enlighten us on how all that works?  If anyone would know, an Estonian would.



Germans sausages do not come in patty form, so I cannot comment on the goings on of your digestive system and the affect sausage has on it.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Glad you guys had a good ride.  I wish I could have made it, unfortunately I was up kind of late heaving into the bathtub the night before.  Lame I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2010)

Glad I passed up having one of those authentic brats.

I guess a 2 hour old cold sausage patty has the same effects as some Pepto B.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2010)

I was looking at the gps track from this ride and it listed the elevation as about 1100 ft only in about 6.5 miles. Definitely seemed like a lot more up hill than that.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I was looking at the gps track from this ride and it listed the elevation as about 1100 ft only in about 6.5 miles. Definitely seemed like a lot more up hill than that.



It's wrong my internal gps told me it was 12 miles and 4k feet. :razz:


----------

